# Boston Bruins



## Johnskiismore (Apr 20, 2009)

Sooo, what do you think, will the Bruins win game three?  Do you think they'll sweep?  

I say, this is the year!!! :beer:


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 20, 2009)

3-2 Bruins sweet!


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 20, 2009)

Gah! I gotta remember to check the schedule. This is the only time not having a TV sucks. I'd drive into Plymouth to go watch the game... but I am not quite within the legal BAC limit at this time.

:dunce:

In other news... I remember sitting in a bar in Plymouth last year for game seven.... with three other people and one of them was my significant other. That was just pathetic. B's need to take it to keep Boston a well rounded sports town. Hockey just doesn't get the respect it deserves. So much the superior sport compared to the other major league sports in town.


----------



## WJenness (Apr 20, 2009)

That was a great game.

-w


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice!!!  Now we just need to seal the deal!!

Now I'll have some :beer:


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 22, 2009)

*sweeeepp!!!!!*


----------



## Zand (Apr 23, 2009)

I was at games 1 and 2... so nice seeing a beatdown 100 years in the making.

Next up... Rangers?


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 1, 2009)

Good series coming up against Carolina, hope the Bruins can pick up their momentum up where they left off!


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 1, 2009)

One down, three to go!  I guess the rest did the B's well!  Thought Carolina would've played better.  Did not produce much of anything after first period


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 8, 2009)

:angry::angry:GRRRRRRR:angry::angry:


----------



## Zand (May 11, 2009)

If they play Tuesday and Thursday like they played tonight, there's no reason why they can't come back. Carolina has no answer for the Bruins physical game (as evidenced by the cheap shots in the 3rd), so if the Bruins can bring it in Raleigh and shut up 18,000 Cane fanes, they're on their way.


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 11, 2009)

Good vibes for tomorrow night!  Getting ready now,

12 Pack of beer...    check

Chicken Wings.....    check

Emergency Beer......     check

Landline and cell phone on mute....   CHECK

:beer:


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 12, 2009)

*yeah baby!!!!!!*


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 12, 2009)

*2!!!!!*


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 12, 2009)

*Back to Boston for game seven!!!*


----------



## WJenness (May 12, 2009)

That was awesome...

I'm going to try to get game 7 tickets tomorrow morning <crosses fingers>

-w


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 12, 2009)

WJenness said:


> That was awesome...
> 
> I'm going to try to get game 7 tickets tomorrow morning <crosses fingers>
> 
> -w



Hope you get them! I have to work so I'm totally out.  Boooooo.....


----------



## Zand (May 12, 2009)

I can't make it to game 7, but hey, that's what the next 2 series are for, right?


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 14, 2009)

Buddy of mine got tickets....... I'm jealous!!  He's two rows back form the blue line.

Anyway, countdown is on, knock it down Bruins!!!!

For who's watching the game, have some :beer: for me, I'm working tonight


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 14, 2009)

:angry::sad::-ouke::x:uzi:


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 18, 2010)

confirmed, Bruins are sallys.


Sorry, Thorton and Chara fights didn't do it for me.  Team should've beat the living crap out of the Penguins tonight.  I cared nothing for the W.  Just wanted to see the Penguins BEAT DOWN.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Mar 19, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> confirmed, Bruins are sallys.
> 
> 
> Sorry, Thorton and Chara fights didn't do it for me.  Team should've beat the living crap out of the Penguins tonight.  I cared nothing for the W.  Just wanted to see the Penguins BEAT DOWN.



It didn't live up to the hype...

"Fans and media alike in Boston are calling for a bloodbath. They almost seem to care less if the Bruins waste two points and possibly miss the playoffs in order to get retribution on Matt Cooke, this generation’s version of Ulf Samuelsson, the former Penguin that laid a knee-to-knee hit on Cam Neely in the 1991 Western Conference finals. That hit eventually led to a debilitating knee and hip for Nelly, and his career was cut short."


----------



## Johnskiismore (Mar 19, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> confirmed, Bruins are sallys.
> 
> 
> Sorry, Thorton and Chara fights didn't do it for me.  Team should've beat the living crap out of the Penguins tonight.  I cared nothing for the W.  Just wanted to see the Penguins BEAT DOWN.



Yeah, that game was L-A-M-E, no payback, no points, and all at home ice.  Pathetic.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 19, 2010)

Still stand by the post above this one, but, the last two games the Bruins have come alive!  If you had asked me if the Bruins were going to play this well in the series, the answer would've been no.  

Good to hear Savard is doing much better.


----------



## smitty77 (Apr 20, 2010)

Johnskiismore said:


> Still stand by the post above this one, but, the last two games the Bruins have come alive!  If you had asked me if the Bruins were going to play this well in the series, the answer would've been no.
> 
> Good to hear Savard is doing much better.



Let's hope they can string a few games together with that kind of intensity.  They need to hit and forecheck like that on every shift.  Not letting the Sabres get any momentum going coming out of their zone really disrupted any offensive flow.

Got my fingers crossed.....


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 21, 2010)

smitty77 said:


> Let's hope they can string a few games together with that kind of intensity.  They need to hit and forecheck like that on every shift.  Not letting the Sabres get any momentum going coming out of their zone really disrupted any offensive flow.
> 
> Got my fingers crossed.....



I think it will be hard to slow down the Bruins momentum now.  If they play tonight just like Monday, they'll be ahead in the series.  Look out Miller.....


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 21, 2010)

OT number two, let's knock them down Bruins!


----------



## gorgonzola (Apr 21, 2010)

holy shnikey the b's go up 3-1 whodathunkit?!?!?!?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 22, 2010)

was editing a movie on the mac last night and had the game on in the background....go bruins!


----------



## WJenness (Apr 22, 2010)

Awesome game last night.

I hope my neighbors don't mind me yelling at the TV... I tend to get into the Stanley Cup playoffs a little bit...

-w


----------



## AMAC2233 (Apr 22, 2010)

The Garden must have been absolutely rocking when Satan scored that goal...even the TV camera was shaking! Great game.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, I yelled and ended up scaring about tne patrons who were watching the Red Sox on a different TV.  That rocked!


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 22, 2010)

AMAC2233 said:


> The Garden must have been absolutely rocking when Satan scored that goal...even the TV camera was shaking! Great game.


I have a hard time imaging the Fleet Center (sorry, still can't bring myself to call it the "Garden") rocking. These new arenas are extremely sterile places to watch hockey (or any game for that matter). Went to see Bruins playoff hockey a few years ago and couldn't believe how quiet the place was. Loudest hockey games I have ever been to have all been hockey. Heard louder rinks in college hockey regular season than B's post season and it ain't the fans fault... those arenas just don't get "loud" even with everyone on their feet.

Any ways, looking forward to seeing the Bs seal the deal in the first round!!


----------



## mondeo (Apr 23, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> holy shnikey the b's go up 3-1 whodathunkit?!?!?!?


Someone needs to tell the Sabres the regular season ended a couple weeks ago, and it's now officially the playoffs. It's pathetic watching half the team sleepwalk through their shifts.

That's the one benefit of being a 6-7-8 seed. The last few weeks of the season are playoff intensity, so they're already fired up in the first round. This is looking like the '07 playoffs again for the Sabres, where they had a playoff spot locked up, took the last week off, and never got to actual playoff intensity. If Connolly, Roy, Pominville, Gaustad, and Stafford played with the same fire as Ennis and Kaleta have shown, the series would be over already.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 23, 2010)

uke:


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 24, 2010)

Johnskiismore said:


> uke:


Yea, that about says it all. I left the bar after the second period. It didn't help that the bar changed the game on the big screen to the Celtics. :roll: :evil: Its all good, cause now the Bs can take it to the next round skating on home ice.


----------



## smitty77 (Apr 24, 2010)

Johnskiismore said:


> uke:


That was about what I expected out of them.  They needed to stumble a bit so that Julien and Recchi can get all over the kids in the locker room and tell them to keep the pressure on.  The forecheck was weak or non-existent, very little hitting compared to games 2, 3, and 4, and they let Buffalo get through the neutral zone way too easily.

Let's hope they heed the wake-up call and put this series away tomorrow night.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah baby, 4-2, less than six minutes....


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 26, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## mondeo (Apr 26, 2010)

Have fun with a team that actually shows up in the next round...


----------



## WJenness (Apr 27, 2010)

Next round will certainly be interesting... no matter which PA opponent the B's get.

The Flyers got some OUTSTANDING goaltending from Boucher in the first round against the Devils, and they have some injuries (Gagne, Carter) to their top scorers, so if it's BOS - PHI, we may see another crazy low-scoring goalie deciding round...

The Pens on the other hand, have some amazing scoring talent, the obvious ones: Crosby and Malkin, but also Guerin, Gonchar, Staal, Ponikarovski and more... But their goaltending and defense isn't as strong as what the B's just saw with Buffalo. They'll never win a track meet with PIT, but if they can keep their PP hot and not spend too much time in the box (PIT will not go 0 for 22 on the PP), they may be able to make it interesting...

If they play PIT, I'd think PIT in 5 or 6 (but would LOVE to be wrong)... but if they manage to get PHI, I could see the B's winning in 5 if they can keep playing with the energy they played with last night.

-w


----------



## mondeo (Apr 27, 2010)

WJenness said:


> The Pens on the other hand, have some amazing scoring talent, the obvious ones: Crosby and Malkin, but also Guerin, Gonchar, Staal, Ponikarovski and more... But their goaltending and *defense* isn't as strong as what the B's just saw with Buffalo. They'll never win a track meet with PIT, but if they can keep their PP hot and not spend too much time in the box (PIT will not go 0 for 22 on the PP), they may be able to make it interesting...
> 
> -w


So the Pittsburgh defense involves actively helping the other team, instead of just standing around waiting for your goalie to bail you out?


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 1, 2010)

WELCOME BACK SAVARD!!!!  That was awesome!!!!!

:beer::beer:


----------



## smitty77 (May 1, 2010)

Johnskiismore said:


> WELCOME BACK SAVARD!!!!  That was awesome!!!!!
> 
> :beer::beer:


That was awesome.  But it never should have gone to OT.  The last two goals Philly scored were the result of some shoddy defense.  They keep playing like that and they won't go far.

Rask was HUGE in that game, and big props to Recchi who looked like a player half his age.

Hopefully they can come out firing again and take two games before they go on the road.


----------



## WJenness (May 1, 2010)

smitty77 said:


> That was awesome.  But it never should have gone to OT.  The last two goals Philly scored were the result of some shoddy defense.  They keep playing like that and they won't go far.
> 
> Rask was HUGE in that game, and big props to Recchi who looked like a player half his age.
> 
> Hopefully they can come out firing again and take two games before they go on the road.



Agreed.

I was surprised with the defensive lapses that lead to the Philly goals.

They looked more like the B's of early season than the B's of the Sabres series.

I hope they pick it up.

Recchi was going at Pronger all night... and while I appreciate the tenacity and encourage the enthusiasm with which he was playing, If he makes Pronger snap, it may not be pretty for him...

Someone recently said to me that they expect when all is said and done, that Rask will have had more of an impact in hockey than Tom Brady will have had in football. I'd love it if he ends up being right because we all know what impact Tom Brady has had during his tenure... I think it's a bit of a crazy statement to make at this time, but only time can tell if he ends up being right.

I'm glad they were able to score another goal on the PP, as it appears that they've found some answers there to a situation that was sorely lacking in the latter half of the regular season, but 6 PPG against the Sabres and 1 today is a very positive thing. PHI seemed much more aggressive on the PK than Buffalo did, and I think they adjusted well to that.

Hopefully they can get their PK on lock down after allowing 2 PPGs to the Flyers today... I didn't expect them to shut out the Flyers like they did the Sabres, but allowing two per game is something they can't do.

Such a fitting end to have Savard score the game winner. I'm really glad he's back.

The Sturm injury has me worried... It looks like he could have done something disastrous to his knee, I hope I'm wrong.

I'm looking forward to Monday's game (especially so because I have tickets  ), hopefully the level of energy is similar to today's game.  

GO B'S!

-w


----------



## smitty77 (May 2, 2010)

Majorly jealous that you're going.  I entered Mistress Carrie's contest Friday on WAAF for tix to game 1 but didn't win.  This team is starting to get me excited to be a B's fan again.  I'm a die hard, but man it was getting hard to get my hopes up for postseason success.

I'm cautiously optimistic regarding Rask.  He looks like the real deal, but we heard and saw much of the same with Andrew Raycroft, who won rookie of the year in 03-04 but has been mediocre at best since.  I want to see what he does in years 2,3, and 4.  And Tim Thomas certainly lost some of last year's magic.  Looking back, I wonder if they gave him such a sweet deal thinking Rask might take 3 or 4 years to develop.  Me-thinks they might be looking to move Thomas in the off season.  If this kid goes far in the playoffs I don't see him too anxious to play backup, nor do I see Thomas being willing to ride the pine for the next 2 or 3 years.

I saw news reports that Sturm is done for the season and while he was playing well, I don't think he's irreplaceable.

And the biggest surprise (for me) has been the penalty killing unit.  Aside from being just effective, they are downright dangerous on the ice.  It sucks for the other team to have to game plan for scoring threats when you have the man advantage.  But Bergeron and Recchi showed they could generate consistent pressure in the offensive zone which really seemed to upset any kind of smooth breakout by the opposition.  Now if the defense can take car of business down low we should do okay.


----------



## gorgonzola (May 3, 2010)

brieres game tying goal exposed all the b's flaws from one end of the ice to the other - hopefully the fly guys will capitalize more on those tonight and come home even!


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 3, 2010)

:evil:

We'll see.......


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 3, 2010)

NICE!!  Up two games, don't think I took a breath for the last sixty seconds!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 3, 2010)

incredible play by Pronger to save that open netter.

For a team that played like dead man skating all season long, the playoffs have been a huge and very pleasant surprise!


----------



## gorgonzola (May 3, 2010)

bite THIS finger!
great game though, flyers looked out of gas after those two big pk's...


----------



## smitty77 (May 4, 2010)

Is anyone else tired of how great the announcers portray Briere to be.  Sure he can score goals, but I haven't seen a bigger defensive liability since Gretzky.  And this kid is no Wayne Gretzky on offense.

I really loved the segment on how he didn't let the defensive miscues get him down and stepped up to tie the game for his team.  Without those "miscues" (my grandma could have played better D) his team would have been up by 1 or 2 goals.  He looks absolutely lost inside his own blue line.  The 7 y/o kids I coach in street hockey do a better job of back-checking.


----------



## gorgonzola (May 5, 2010)

hey, he and richards have had a great series, we need a few more to step up though. tonight his HUGE, we'll see if home ice is the ticket to this one


----------



## gorgonzola (May 6, 2010)

well, guess not :sad: just goes to show how far good goaltending, d and the pk can get ya


----------



## 4aprice (May 6, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> well, guess not :sad: just goes to show how far good goaltending, d and the pk can get ya



Gorgonzola:  

Didn't see the game last night but read that there were many empty seats at Wachovia last night.  Whats up with that?  Philly fans have always been hardcore and filled the place even in the worst of times.  I can't imagine its because they gave up on the team after 2 games.  I know hockey tickets are super $ but still thats not like Flyer fans at all.

Even with the injuries I'm surprised its 3-0.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## WJenness (May 6, 2010)

Krejci is out for the rest of the series and probably season with a broken wrist :-(.

Not good for the B's.

Losing both Sturm and Krejci really sucks.

-w


----------



## gorgonzola (May 6, 2010)

4aprice said:


> Gorgonzola:
> 
> Didn't see the game last night but read that there were many empty seats at Wachovia last night.  Whats up with that?  Philly fans have always been hardcore and filled the place even in the worst of times.  I can't imagine its because they gave up on the team after 2 games.  I know hockey tickets are super $ but still thats not like Flyer fans at all.
> 
> ...



I heard that too - seems strange. I know the building was pretty quiet but then after hearing the noise up in montreal earlier this week everywhere seems quiet!  the phillies were playing and had like their 54th straight sellout so that may have had something to do with it.

edit: i checked attendance -19,688 which is just shy of the 20K+ max, not real sure what the versus folks were talking about (again) maybe they thought all the orange crush shirts were seats...

its funny the series lead of 3-0 and last nights 4-1 score are in no way indicitive of the matchup and level of play on either side - just the way the puck bounces. i want to see this thing go at least 6 games :smash:


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 6, 2010)

Tomorrow, all day and night off from work, my B-day, Bruins can seal the deal, that's a present!

:beer:


----------



## smitty77 (May 7, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> well, guess not :sad: just goes to show how far good goaltending, d and the pk can get ya



The Bruins had no business winning that game (note: I am a diehard Bruins fan) the way Philly was taking it to them, especially in the 2nd period.  But Rask was HUGE in that net.  The playoffs are all about goaltending and _team_ defense.  The Vs announcer said it best late in the 3rd:  "The Bruins are putting on a clinic on how to shutdown the neutral zone."  To do deep in the post season you need a goaltender who can carry the team by himself and steal a game for you - I dare say we saw Rask do just that in game 3.

I don't see this being a sweep, Philly has too much pride to let that happen in their own building.  But I think the B's can wrap it up in 5 games on home ice.


----------



## gorgonzola (May 8, 2010)

gonna go at least 6 mebbe 7 if boucher doesn't let in any  more softees!


----------



## smitty77 (May 8, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> gonna go at least 6 mebbe 7 if boucher doesn't let in any  more softees!


Boucher is starting to look more like a liability with every game.  Long rebounds, even on some elevated shots he should be able to gobble up.  The Bruins didn't play like they wanted it to end the series until they were behind.  If I were a Philly fan, I'd be more concerned they couldn't hold off the B's from tying it in the final minute.

If the players listen to Julien I don't see Philly getting half of the traffic in front of Rask the way they did Friday night.  And Gagne certainly won't be camped out next to the crease.


----------



## WJenness (May 9, 2010)

My buddy just bought tickets for tomorrow!

Can't wait...

Last time I went to two games in one playoff series was in 1999 against the Hurricanes.

Go B's!

-w


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 10, 2010)

WJ, don't go to another B's game! ;-)

That was just awful, they get another:  

uke:


----------



## gorgonzola (May 10, 2010)

smitty77 said:


> .... Gagne certainly won't be camped out next to the crease.



hehehe...see ya wednesday


----------



## legalskier (May 11, 2010)

*Bobby Orr, class act*

I'm surprised no one has commented:

_*Bobby Orr’s moment frozen in time*
By Stephen Harris  |   Tuesday, May 11, 2010
Forty years to the day after he scored the legendary, flying-through-the-air goal to give the Bruins] the 1970 Stanley Cup, Bobby Orr was on hand outside the Garden yesterday for the unveiling of a statue commemorating “The Goal.” With a throng of teammates and staff on hand from that ’70 team and various other dignitaries, plus several hundred enthusiastic fans, the eternally classy Orr spoke very little about himself and almost entirely about his teammates, family and friends. “It’s me, but it’s about far more,” Orr said of the larger-than-life-sized bronze statue created by renowned sports sculptor Harry Weber. The piece of art is based on the famed photo by Record American photographer Ray Lussier, showing the airborne Orr a moment after he knocked a Derek Sanderson pass past St. Louis goalie Glenn Hall to give the B’s a Cup-winning overtime victory._
http://news.bostonherald.com/sports/hockey/bruins/view.bg?articleid=1253914&format=text

No matter who you were rooting for, you couldn't help but be amazed by the man.


----------



## Black Phantom (May 11, 2010)

legalskier said:


> i'm surprised no one has commented:
> 
> _*bobby orr’s moment frozen in time*
> by stephen harris  |   tuesday, may 11, 2010
> ...



+124


----------



## gorgonzola (May 13, 2010)

wow... what a crazy night in peeyay


----------



## Zand (May 13, 2010)

Going tomorrow night... they played a lot better the 2nd and 3rd periods last night... hopefully they'll pull it off and set up the 33rd series between the Bruins and Canadiens.


----------



## gorgonzola (May 14, 2010)

history will be made - not repeated !


----------



## smitty77 (May 14, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> hehehe...see ya wednesday



And yet they failed to keep tabs on the snipers when the scramble starts around the crease.  Can ANYONE pick up the loose man and keep him from pouncing on easy goals?????  Cheese-n-Rice it's not that hard!

They don't deserve to advance the way they played, especially on Bobby Orr's night.  I'd be ashamed of myself if it was me, getting slapped around in your own building after they unveiled a statue of the greatest defenseman ever to play the game, scoring one of the most remembered goals in the history of the NHL.  And on the same night 20+ guys can't score once!  Disgusting.

And Wideman breaks his stick and lets the guy skate right by him for a breakaway?  Show some pride and haul his @$$ to the ice!  Sure they'll call a penalty shot but that gives Tuukka some extra time to collect his head and get prepared.  At the very least, dragging the guy down would send a clear message:  "You're not getting to the net even if I have to hog-tie you."  If I were Julien Wideman would be riding the bench for such a half-hearted play.  It's that kind of grit and pride that has gone missing since late in game 3.

They better get their act together, start hitting, blocking shots, jamming the neutral zone, etc.


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 14, 2010)

Unf*%kingbelievable.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 14, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> confirmed, Bruins are sallys.
> 
> 
> Sorry, Thorton and Chara fights didn't do it for me.  Team should've beat the living crap out of the Penguins tonight.  I cared nothing for the W.  Just wanted to see the Penguins BEAT DOWN.



why I even had any hope, I don't know............

Chara should of kicked the crap out of Hartwell with the crap he was starting early; set the tone.

Big Bad Bruins my ass.  Philly was the far more physical team this series and that's why they won and cemented the Bruins as top five biggest chokers in history.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (May 14, 2010)

I now owe my buddy in philly a beer....argh


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 14, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> the Bruins as top five biggest chokers in history.



My sister just said, "Dad and Uncle Paul are up in Heaven crying in their beer."  

No words.


----------



## JimG. (May 15, 2010)

Ouch.

As a Yankee fan I feel your pain; 2004 still stings.

Flyers are on a mission...they beat the Devils pretty easily.

There's always a team like this every playoff season in the NHL.

Which shows the playoff format in the NHL kind of sucks.  Too many teams, too long.


----------



## 4aprice (May 17, 2010)

JimG. said:


> .Which shows the playoff format in the NHL kind of sucks.  Too many teams, too long.



Respectfully disagree.  Love the NHL playoffs.  Think the regular season is too long.  Same for all other sports including baseball.  If your talking about shorting the season and starting the playoffs earlier I could see merit in that but the playoffs are the best hockey of all.  Hockey is a great tournament sport.

Go New Jersey Devils.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## JimG. (May 17, 2010)

4aprice said:


> Respectfully disagree.  Love the NHL playoffs.  Think the regular season is too long.  Same for all other sports including baseball.  If your talking about shorting the season and starting the playoffs earlier I could see merit in that but the playoffs are the best hockey of all.  Hockey is a great tournament sport.
> 
> Go New Jersey Devils.
> 
> ...



I agree with you about shortening the regular season since I think it is basically meaningless now anyway.

Same for the NBA...these sports start in September/October and don't end until June...way too long.

I think baseball is a much different animal...it is inherently a sport of statistics and as such the long season makes more sense. Plus, only 8 of the teams make the postseason.


----------



## gorgonzola (May 18, 2010)

^^^ fucking heresy


----------



## JimG. (May 18, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> ^^^ fucking heresy



So.....

you think the system is best as it is now?


----------



## gorgonzola (May 19, 2010)

JimG. said:


> So.....
> 
> you think the system is best as it is now?



season is too long for who? players or viewers? i love the playoff tournament. i'm not a baseball guy so after june i got nothing to watch until football season. come october i can't wait for hockey to begin!


----------



## 4aprice (May 19, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> season is too long for who? players or viewers? i love the playoff tournament. i'm not a baseball guy so after june i got nothing to watch until football season. come october i can't wait for hockey to begin!



I really understand your feelings.  I too am luke warm to baseball (watch a little) so there is down time till football and I do look forward to the hockey season.  But there seems to be a lot of meaningless games at times.  

I've always wanted to see a schedule that would feature series play.  Example instead of have each divisional rivel play 6 times spread throughout the season, have them play them as a series home and away back to back.  With the other divisions in each conference a 4 games series.  Cut out most games with the other conference.  Start the playoffs in mid March.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## WJenness (May 19, 2010)

I love playoff hockey and I don't think the regular season is too long.

I love baseball, and I think the baseball regular season is too long, and too FEW teams make the playoffs.

I hate it that many times >50% are totally eliminated from the playoff picture by the all-star break... Encourages too much dumping of talent towards the select few in contention at the end of the year.

I'm lucky to root for a baseball team that is (now) perennially competitive, but how much does it suck to be a Royals or a Pirates fan? At least bad teams in hockey / basketball still have something to work for in the tail end of the season... They're still trying to win games and it gives the fans a reason to be interested.

Do people really care if there baseball team comes in 5th, 4th or 3rd in their division? It doesn't really matter at that point.

I'd rather see the AL and NL each have 8 teams make the playoffs and have 7 game series all the way through with a regular season of 148 (or so) games.

-w


----------



## JimG. (May 19, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> season is too long for who? players or viewers? i love the playoff tournament. i'm not a baseball guy so after june i got nothing to watch until football season. come october i can't wait for hockey to begin!



Fair enough.

I was commenting from the viewer's aspect...for me, the season is too long. I have trouble watching the games before the turn of the year because they seem to count for very little. Home ice doesn't seem to matter too much. Most of the teams make the playoffs. So it just seems too long. And the season ending around summer seems weird. For me anyway.

Same problem with the NBA.

I admit I have the same issue with baseball, but because it is a sport based on stats it seems more appropriate. But I can't get too amped for baseball until about August.

But that's me. The NFL does it best...season just the right length and games once a week for each team always leaves me wanting more.


----------

